# Frozen shrimp 1 time a day or



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

every other day? I have 2 tangs, 2 clowns, goby, rock anemone and a damsel. What do you guys think


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I feed my tank once a day.

It's not a question of how many times a day, but how much. BTW your tangs need to be eating sheet algae like NORI or they will die.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Tangs should have a variety of diet..I feed mine 3 times a day, brine shrimp, sheet algea, and formula one. This will make them more "pet like" and be less likely to stress out.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Meat is not a part of their wild diet and their insides cannot process it correctly. They eat it like crazy because the algae on the reefs leave them a feeling of always being hungry. They nip at algae all day long, never stopping. When you feed them a meat food their bellies finally feel full and they seem to get a quick energy source. In essence they starve to death as their body just excretes it all as unprocessed waste. There is a circle of life on the reef and we should try our best to replicate that in our tanks. It is of no use giving information stating that feeding a tang meat diets causes them to become more pet like. It would only take a second of internet searching to figure out what they eat and why.


----------



## Italian Reef (Feb 21, 2007)

Although Tangs will eat meaty foods along with the other fish in the aquarium, it is important that they are offered plenty of marine based seaweed and algae. This will strengthen their immune system, reduce aggression and improve their overall health. Offer dried seaweed tied to a rock or use a veggie clip, and feed at least 3 times per week. Sea Veggies, Seaweed Salad and Ocean Nutrition are all ideal products and are very easy to use. 

As long as they have algae to center their immune system it is fine for a tang to have meaty foods as well. I simply said by giving the tang a variety of diet it will ease stress levels and the feeling of being starved. I am not contradicting what you say, but Tangs will eat meaty foods when mixed with other species in captivity and I believe there must be chemistry within the artificial habitat.


----------

